
How would you prepare for a 30 day coronavirus quarantine in your home? - scorecard
People under quarantine often complain about inadequate food, or lack of food.  My proposal - stock up on dry whole grains and beans, which have a long shelf life.  Also buy an instant pot, sprouting jars and a supply of Vitamin B12 supplement and soap.   (Oat Groats and Mung Beans would be good choices).  When the quarantine starts, cook bean sprouts, beans and grain in the instant pot, repeat as necessary.  Note that when it cooks, the instant pot also sterilizes the food.  That&#x27;s my idea, what&#x27;s yours?
======
Scoundreller
Viruses don't live for long periods of time outside their hosts, so rations
could still be delivered if quarantined.

Instant Pot is great for cooking food and it not spoiling too fast (e.g. meal
prepping), but overkill when we're worried about viruses.

I did a quick inventory today and estimated we have enough calories from
sugar, rice, beans/pulses and oil alone to live for 2+ months at normal
function without weight loss. And enough other things for nutrients and many
more calories. And that wasn't even planning for anything. Maybe I buy more
than we need...

~~~
scorecard
I was answering a somewhat different question, namely, what is the minimum you
need to live in quarantine for 30 days, starting with nothing but water and
electricity. I'm not assuming the person has an oven or a refrigerator, or
access to a delivery service. I was aiming to optimize nutrition and calories
while minimizing cost.

------
dr01d
Amazon prime

~~~
scorecard
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read that Amazon keeps low inventories for
efficiency reasons, leaving the company vulnerable to supply shortages.
Already the quarantine in China has disrupted some Amazon supply chains. It
seems unlikely that Amazon can keep up with the current level of deliveries,
let alone handle a surge in demand for staples needed in a widespread
quarantine.

